# Percentile for PennHip



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes OFA will record the PennHIP DI numbers for a fee. 

PennHIP has dropped the percentile. I have a letter from them with sample report. PM me your email and I will fire it off to you. Oh and no there is not a certificate now, it is all HTML. 

The DIs place him in the Mild Risk category. I don't PennHIP but those are likely good numbers for beeeding a Golden based on PennHIPs recommendations.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

LJack said:


> Yes OFA will record the PennHIP DI numbers for a fee.
> 
> PennHIP has dropped the percentile. I have a letter from them with sample report. PM me your email and I will fire it off to you. Oh and no there is not a certificate now, it is all HTML.
> 
> The DIs place him in the Mild Risk category. I don't PennHIP but those are likely good numbers for beeeding a Golden based on PennHIPs recommendations.


I freaked out when I saw that they said "mild risk category" until my breeder said she was very happy with the results. I just read it as being negative, while the OFA ratings "sound" more positive. Thanks.

I hate that it is all HTML, kind of easier for somebody to fake them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi there, does anyone know what the PennHip rating will look like when posted on the OFA website? I recently just got my dogs hips PennHip rated and would also like to add them to his other health certs listed on OFA's website. I've searched the site looking for other dogs with PennHip ratings but can't find a single one to view what it will look like. I even called to ask but, the gal there was unclear.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

This gal always does PH- but she apparently doesn't send the results to OFA ... she is a PH practitioner and told me she always PH everything. I didn't go down and check every Kamaglo dog though on OFA so maybe do a search on k9data for that kennel name and click back and forth. I have seen PH on OFA before, it looks like .35/.35. Pedigree: Am CH Kamaglo's Original Formula CDX JH WCX VCX OS


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2018)

I am looking at a 13 month old female Golden Retriever. The breeder told me that her PennHIP number is .62 and I have read so much and am still confused as to whether this is good or bad. I am learning toward not so good but other forums that I have waded through (didn't ask my question there) seem to indicate that percentile vary by breed and that this number is fine for GR? It is all so confusing! I just wish somebody would tell me in plain language yes, she is fine, or no, don't go there!


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheagirl said:


> I am looking at a 13 month old female Golden Retriever. The breeder told me that her PennHIP number is .62 and I have read so much and am still confused as to whether this is good or bad. I am learning toward not so good but other forums that I have waded through (didn't ask my question there) seem to indicate that percentile vary by breed and that this number is fine for GR? It is all so confusing! I just wish somebody would tell me in plain language yes, she is fine, or no, don't go there!





Not as good. You want it closer to .30 then .70 on the scale. I was looking at a dog that had a left PH rating of .47 and a right of .58 and the percentile was at 40%. That means there are 40% of dogs tested had looser hips then that dog and 60% with tighter hips. This was at 17 months. The real deal is 24months or greater and just have the radio graphs done in my opinion. Excellent/Good/Fair final ratings are all fine.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Sheagirl said:


> I am looking at a 13 month old female Golden Retriever. The breeder told me that her PennHIP number is .62 and I have read so much and am still confused as to whether this is good or bad. I am learning toward not so good but other forums that I have waded through (didn't ask my question there) seem to indicate that percentile vary by breed and that this number is fine for GR? It is all so confusing! I just wish somebody would tell me in plain language yes, she is fine, or no, don't go there!


No! A DI of .62 is bad. 0-.30 is low risk, .31-.50 is mild risk, .51-.70 is moderate risk and .71-1.0 is high risk. So it is ideal that the DI be .30 or less. The breed average is .55. So, dogs .55 or less could be a candidate for a responsible breeding program assuming other criteria like elbows, heart, eyes, etc. are also good.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

LJack said:


> No! A DI of .62 is bad. 0-.30 is low risk, .31-.50 is mild risk, .51-.70 is moderate risk and .71-1.0 is high risk. So it is ideal that the DI be .30 or less. The breed average is .55. So, dogs .55 or less could be a candidate for a responsible breeding program assuming other criteria like elbows, heart, eyes, etc. are also good.


So does PennHip simply evaluate RISK of being dysplastic, rather than whether the dog has dysplasia (as the OFA panel determines)?


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Sweet Girl said:


> So does PennHip simply evaluate RISK of being dysplastic, rather than whether the dog has dysplasia (as the OFA panel determines)?





Yes, as Pennhip evaluates tightness/looseness in the hips. The looser the hips the greater the risk of developing Dysplasia. The OFA clearances determine what the hips are at that point I believe and that is why some people do Pennhip early but still do the final OFA clearance at or above 24 months. Pennhip can give an idea where the hips might be at 24months. At least that is the way I decipher the 2 types of tests.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I think to really see what the hips look like you need to look at the combination of PennHip and OFA. 

PennHip does measurements that are very precise, on three different x-ray views. What is quite interesting is that a dog can score a .30 on PennHip which is very good and the top 10 percent of all golden retrievers tested, but get a Fair or even a fail OFA. Or an Excellent can get a PennHip score of .55 which is average, anything higher than that you would want to stay away from. So according to PennHip, that OFA Excellent dog has a high risk osteoarthritis in the hips by a certain age.

Also, PennHip done as a puppy and done as a two year old will only differ by .01 of a point, which is not much at all and would still fall in the same percentiles. I personally think PennHip does a better job in their write up in telling you about your dog, instead of just a rating.


----------



## drdawg (May 31, 2011)

We always do Penn Hip and OFA. One tells more about function (PH) and the other structure (OFA). Although Penn Hip now reads the x-rays as well and discusses structure on the report. They don't assign a %ile like they used to do, but they comment that it is in the mid 90% for the breed. 
We just got Maci's OFA back (Semper Mt. Hood Maci) who represents a fourth generation of OFA Excellent from our lines.
We also got a mid 90% of Goldens with our DI's at 0.38 and 0.42.

Lee Herskowitz
Semper Retrievers
Portland, OR


----------



## LADruckenbrodt (Feb 15, 2019)

I have a PennHip / OFA question after reading all of these comments. I have a female Golden whose PennHip score, as I recall, paperwork not in front of me, but was in the 60th percentile then we OFA'd her and she scored "Good" on her hips. This was years ago when she turned 2, she's now 8 and retired, her son is 6, PennHip score was in the 90th percentile and OFA scored "Good" on his hips, again paperwork not in front of me. When we were introduced to PennHip by a breeder friend, the way she described how to read it "its a sliding scale of ... 0 on the right 50 in the middle and 100 on the left, you don't want to the on the right side of the scale, you really want to be as much on the left side of that scale as possible, if you get a 50, its an "iffy" then go OFA and see what you get, but you really don't want to be on the right side of that sliding scale." Now I'm seeing in all these posts and hearing from another breeder friend these lower points so I'm really confused as to how to accurately read the PennHip tests, having an almost 2 yr old coming up that I need to get tested in both PennHip and OFA and an almost 12 month old that I need to get tested. ?? If anyone can give more clear information, would be greatly appreciated.


----------

